# sixteen10's Audi S3



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All

Finally found a decent replacement for my 2008 mk5 R32 and so thought it would be a good time to start a new thread / blog. For those of you who haven't met me or chatted with me on the forums , my Name is Grant Harrison ( I usually go by G-rad ) from South Africa. I used to drive a 2008 mk5 R32 and made some really great friends in the mk5 forums that I was fortunate enough to meet and hang out with at SoWo '12 and SoWo '13. 

*Owner *
Name: Grant aka G-rad
Current Location: Edenvale , South Africa

*Vehicle Information*
Model: 2007 Audi 8P S3
Color: Black Magic

*Modifications*

Engine
- EVOMS V flow intake
- Audi R8 Coil packs + colder range plugs
- New cam follower :laugh:

Drivetrain
- Stock 6MT for now

Suspension
- AirLift performance series front struts
- AirLift double bellow rears
- AirLift Autopilot V2 digital management ( 4 gallon skinny tank + 1/4" lines )
- ECS Subframe bolt fix

Visuals
- Optics Grille
- Tinted OEM tails

Wheels
- Rotiform TMB flat profile , brushed faces + polished lips , gold ARP studs , 8.5J ET38F and 9.5J ET40R.
- OEM 18" Optional RS4 style wheels ( SOLD ) 


Interior
- OEM RNS-E
- Little Trees air fresheners
- OEM S3 Recaro seats

Future mods
- Milltek non res turbo back ( potentially with an R32 rear silencer and custom rear diffuser )
- REVO Stage 2
- PerformanceLEDs complete lighting package
- OEM Facelift tail lights
- H&R rear swaybar
- Audi TTS engine cover

That's all for now considering I have only had the car for like 4 months. More to come  

Pics for kicks , as it was in stock trim :



Then I added the AirLift setup and Rotiform wheels because I buy my scenepoints one part at a time :laugh:













More to come in the near future :wave:


----------



## Bezerker (Nov 12, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

super clean


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Not even fair. haha 

Beauty car man!


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

I recognize you from the MK5 R32 forum. Welcome to the Audi side of VAG. The S3 looks great. How would you compare the overall experience to the .:R?


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys 



JRutter said:


> I recognize you from the MK5 R32 forum. Welcome to the Audi side of VAG. The S3 looks great. How would you compare the overall experience to the .:R?


I recognise you too  how are you keeping? 

It's a toss up actually, I am not about all out power and loved the 3.2 VR6 in the mk5. Fuel consumption stock for stock , the R32 was better too oddly enough. Finally I preferred the interior and RNS510 to the S3 and it's RNS-E.

Other than that I love the S3 and it's superb , if I could fit an RNS510 and switch the 2.0TFSi for a 3.2 it would be perfect ROFL. 

It's a superb car , basically a Golf R in Audi 8P trim.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow it's interesting to hear how much you liked the R32! I hear ya though because my favorite part about my A3 is the VR6. Well if you ever decide to part out your S3, I call dibs on the bumpers  
Such a beautiful car and those wheels are so on point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Take it it's just as hard to find a 3.2 A3 there as it is here then? Or you wanted the S3 over a regular A3? 

Still beauty, (And i get ya about the 3.2 I love mine)


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

sixteen10 said:


> I recognise you too  how are you keeping?
> 
> It's a toss up actually, I am not about all out power and loved the 3.2 VR6 in the mk5. Fuel consumption stock for stock , the R32 was better too oddly enough. Finally I preferred the interior and RNS510 to the S3 and it's RNS-E.
> 
> ...


Doing well, and still enjoying flogging the A3. :thumbup: Although it seems like as the car ages, I better learn how to turn wrenches or it will get expensive. Thanks for your impressions - if the A3/S3 interior had the same touches as the TT gets, it might be a different story. But I'm right there with you on the R32 having a well spec'd cabin. The sportback body looks so good though! Cheers!


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome..! wish we had S3's & two doors over here in Canada.. Love the wheel combo.. !


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the replies 

The 2.0T responds VERY well to tunes and mods , but I just love the linear power delivery of the VR6. I would have bought the 3.2 but they're all poverty spec, the S3 had all the right trimmings like the Recaro's , Sat nav etc and that made it the obvious choice!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


> Thank you all so much for the replies
> 
> The 2.0T responds VERY well to tunes and mods , but I just love the linear power delivery of the VR6. I would have bought the 3.2 but they're all poverty spec, the S3 had all the right trimmings like the Recaro's , Sat nav etc and that made it the obvious choice!


Yeah I wish I had Recaros... But I do have all the other goodies at least.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Couple snaps each at a high and low angle. Finally got my fitment and what not dialed to where I want it


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

sixteen10 said:


> Couple snaps each at a high and low angle. Finally got my fitment and what not dialed to where I want it



That rear


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice ride ! gratz . :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Jaw. Dropped. Those wheels are so beautiful. Rotiform TMBs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

neu318 said:


> That rear


Thank you , always loved your A3 :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

nelius said:


> Jaw. Dropped. Those wheels are so beautiful. Rotiform TMBs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you , yes Rotiform TMBs in flat profile , sandwich mounted and exposed hardware


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice ride ! gratz . :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## CORYVR32 (Oct 25, 2008)

Good Work Sir.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

sixteen10 said:


> Thank you , always loved your A3 :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not much I've added as of late , had a 6 hour coastal trip in a 90+ car convoy with the VW club of South Africa DubRun 2014. 

Got some snaps of my car from AJ Photography , Anso Smit and Nico Di Folco photography :














































The car handled the trip superbly , although I probably should have softness my dampening as I have the fronts set close to full stiff for daily driving.
Bothers me that at my driving height I have little wheel gap but the front bumper is still so high off the ground


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ 

Looking good!


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Not fair!!!! Beautiful car!!!!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you both for the kind words! Received some great shots from my friend , you can view High Res on his Flicker here : 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/nicodifolcophotography/





















Will hopefully be adding a Milltek non res system and REVO 2 in the next week


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

dzaaaamn


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

My friend was kind enough to snap some pics of my car with a friends mk2 at DubRun 2014 :



Fox It - WP said:


> While some guys were sleeping late on Saturday morning, giving car keys to others and claiming spending the day cleaning their cars, :crazy: many of us missed some of the best and most talked about Euro cars in SA at the moment. Owned by real enthusiasts, Grant and Nico, both of whom I met for the first time over the Dubrun 2014 weekend, and both fun, down-to-earth and genuine guys...
> 
> Here are some of the pictures for all of us to enjoy! Both these cars are amazing in their own rights, and both need to be seen in the metal to be really appreciated.


On a side note I am loving my new REVO tune. Still just stage 1 but it's transformed the laggy quattro pig into a far more nimble vehicle. I guess it also helps that my Rotiform's are lighter than stock too.

Fuel consumption has improved , driveability improved too and the turbo flutter through my EVOMS is great lol.

Did some logging with a friend in a stage 2 mk5 GTI on the freeway , the S surprisingly gets ahead and increases the lead from rolling at 2000rpm in 2nd gear. I really thought the lighter FWD K03S GTI with stage 2 would have thumped me but this K04 engine loves boost 

Have some new plans which will hopefully turn this into a rides thread rather than a blog. Lol.


----------



## Thavz (Jul 23, 2014)

*Please help*

Howzit going bud your car is looking sweet as ever I just recently bought a 07 s3 as we'll and your car is an inspiration what make and size tyres are you running?


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thavz said:


> Howzit going bud your car is looking sweet as ever I just recently bought a 07 s3 as we'll and your car is an inspiration what make and size tyres are you running?


Thank you!

I am running Falken Ziex 912s.
205/40/18 up front and 215/40/18 rear.

Staggered fitments are fine with Haldex as long as there is no more than 4% variation in rolling diameter


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm jealous, we don't get the S3 here.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just a couple randoms. Gave her a quick detail this weekend and then met up with a friend at this spot to grab some shots. 

I also had some fun on the way there with a Chevy UTE V8. S3 FTW


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks great!! :beer:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not really anything to add to this "blog" except for additional pics. 

Currently looking for an exhaust setup , I was going to go with a Golf R Milltek setup and a custom rear diffuser until I heard that a popular exhaust company may be re releasing their S3 turboback in full 3" trim.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm so jelly, car looks amazing.


----------



## NittanyR32 (Aug 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

sixteen10 said:


> Not really anything to add to this "blog" except for additional pics.
> 
> Currently looking for an exhaust setup , I was going to go with a Golf R Milltek setup and a custom rear diffuser until I heard that a popular exhaust company may be re releasing their S3 turboback in full 3" trim.


Why not just go custom?


----------

